# For the tech gizmo geek who has everything else.



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

http://link.brightcove.com/services/link/bcpid823619074/bclid203863667/bctid229484565

Video is rated G so don't worry.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

That thing is awesome!
I want one!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

deltafowler said:


> That thing is awesome!
> I want one!


+1


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

A thousand bucks is hard to fathom for one though.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> A thousand bucks is hard to fathom for one though.


:eek2:

Guess it'll have to wait until after I win Powerball...


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I like the "C3" reference :lol:


----------



## BurgEnder (Aug 15, 2003)

I've personally used these in Japan and Hawaii.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Your opinions?

I am seriously considering the purchase. It's a much cheaper solution than adding a bidet.


----------



## JeffChap (Feb 10, 2007)

Believe it or not, I actually have one of these. It was given to me as a gag gift (kinda expensive, but the guy got it for free!) But been using it for a couple of years now, and you get used to having it. My wife especially likes it.

It's kinda cool knowing you're the only person on the block with a wireless remote control toilet seat.

http://www.brondell.com/swash_movie/swash.php


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Will a Harmony control that thing? :lol:


----------



## JeffChap (Feb 10, 2007)

dettxw said:


> Will a Harmony control that thing? :lol:


Actually, yes, at least my Phillips Pronto will.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

OH. MY. GOD.  :lol:



JeffChap said:


> Believe it or not, I actually have one of these. It was given to me as a gag gift (kinda expensive, but the guy got it for free!) But been using it for a couple of years now, and you get used to having it. My wife especially likes it.
> 
> It's kinda cool knowing you're the only person on the block with a wireless remote control toilet seat.
> 
> http://www.brondell.com/swash_movie/swash.php


How hard was it to put in a power outlet down there?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> OH. MY. GOD.  :lol:
> 
> How hard was it to put in a power outlet down there?


Oh that just doesn't sound right...


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yup, quite common "overseas" in Asia and some places in Europe.

Toto is the big toilet firm that makes a lot of them.

Crazily enough, my grandparents actually have an automated seat as well. They like it, especially the heated seat feature


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> A thousand bucks is hard to fathom for one though.


As I was watching the video, I was thinking "this could use a remote". The, Bam, she shows one. 

Don't think I could get the wife to buy a seat that costs 4 times what we paid for the toilet. :money:  :new_Eyecr

Mike


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm applying for some TARP money to buy one.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

The way that started, I was thinking there was going to be an integrated mp3 player or something. They could definitely do that. Put a little SD card in the side and you already the have the remote.:lol:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I am going to call my supply house Monday and get a price on one:sure:


----------



## tenholde (Aug 17, 2007)

I have one of these. Thought my wife was nuts, but I really like it!

http://www.washlet.com/

tenholde


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

A remote controled crapper!? Puhleeze.:nono2:
Now if the the Hostess of the video was included.......maybe.

I hope it comes with a battery backup.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I hear it will work with RF or IR.......woooohoooo....


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I hear it will work with RF or IR.......woooohoooo....


 RF could be fun with a second remote :hurah: :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

houskamp said:


> RF could be fun with a second remote :hurah: :lol:


Obviously this will need to come with a warning label....


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

JeffChap said:


> Believe it or not, I actually have one of these. It was given to me as a gag gift (kinda expensive, but the guy got it for free!) But been using it for a couple of years now, and you get used to having it. My wife especially likes it.
> http://www.brondell.com/swash_movie/swash.php


Can he get more?

I have a daughter with serious mobility issues, and with my lower back surgery, a couple of these would really help my family out.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

tenholde said:


> I have one of these. Thought my wife was nuts, but I really like it!
> 
> http://www.washlet.com/
> 
> tenholde


 I am intrigued that there are so much competition in this product area.

The Kohler and Toto seem to be priced alike.

The Kohler lights the bowl at night, but lacks motorized open and close as compared to the Toto.

The Swash is the cheapest on eBay, and has a battery powered model, but I am not keen too having to open a battery compartment seeing the use and germs of this product.

I could almost buy two swash 550's for the price of one C3-200.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

How much time do you all spend in the crapper?:eek2::nono2:
I get in and out. The toilet is not my Lazyboy.:lol:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> How much time do you all spend in the crapper?:eek2::nono2:
> I get in and out. The toilet is not my Lazyboy.:lol:


 It's not about how much time you spend crapping, it's about people who have pain bending over to wipe, or perhaps they don't have enough mobility to bend and wipe. I know it's hard for bubbly puppies to unstand, but when your lower back is all fused together, it's a biotch reaching down there.

Also here's a test for you. Do the math.... how many rolls of TP does your household use in a year? How much money is that? How many trees is that? How much impact on the environment is that?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

With some of this detail...this thread's going in the crapper in a hurry....


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> With some of this detail...this thread's going in the crapper in a hurry....


You got that right:lol:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Here's the one I am considering. I don't need a powered seat or seat heater. Just a bidet.

http://www.brondell.com/products/SwashEcoseat250.php

I like the presentation on the environmental impacts of TP. The wands are hydro powered, the remote is battery op., so no need for electricity.

List price $350... $238 on eBay.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> With some of this detail...this thread's going in the crapper in a hurry....


 I think this is a very useful thread, we have more than one disabled member here at DBS Talk.

Lets just keep it from being X-Rated.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> I think this is a very useful thread, we have more than one disabled member here at DBS Talk.
> 
> Lets just keep it from being X-Rated.


I agree.....I was thinking about just that - how technology can be used by those who really need it day in and day out. Things we all tend to take for granted.

But some of the side comments.....oy vay....:eek2:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> It's not about how much time you spend crapping, it's about people who have pain bending over to wipe, or perhaps they don't have enough mobility to bend and wipe. I know it's hard for bubbly puppies to unstand, but when your lower back is all fused together, it's a biotch reaching down there.
> 
> Also here's a test for you. Do the math.... how many rolls of TP does your household use in a year? How much money is that? How many trees is that? How much impact on the environment is that?


Ah I'm single so I go through a roll about once a week or two. 
How much water will one of these use per flush and cleanse? I just wonder which is the more renewable resource, wood pulp or water? Hmmm.

Oh and the power resources needed to operate these high-tech toilets.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

There is one very inportant question that is still unasked...

How does Al Bundy rate this toilet?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

xIsamuTM said:


> There is one very inportant question that is still unasked...
> 
> How does Al Bundy rate this toilet?


That would have a big bearing on our purchase here...


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

There is another reason for these. While bubble puppies might insensitively lick themselves in public, other people find bidet's much preferable to dry wipe. More sanitary, more cleansing, more refreshing.

And knowing about Jason's daughter, I suspect his family will find a bidet seat to be very helpful in keeping her healthier. 

So as Jason already knows, I say go for it. 

(Don't go battery. Ewwwww.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> I think this is a very useful thread, we have more than one disabled member here at DBS Talk.
> 
> Lets just keep it from being X-Rated.


 Any chance of help on money from medical insurance?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Tom Robertson said:


> other people find bidet's much preferable to dry wipe. More sanitary, more cleansing, more refreshing.


But don't you still have to dry yourself of the water?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

houskamp said:


> Any chance of help on money from medical insurance?


I believe that it is eligible for Medicare coverage....as well as some private insurance plans....but you'd have to check and verify that to make sure before ordering.

Often, the manufacturers of devices for the disabled have knowledge of that.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> There is another reason for these. *While bubble puppies might insensitively lick themselves in public*, other people find bidet's much preferable to dry wipe. More sanitary, more cleansing, more refreshing.
> 
> And knowing about Jason's daughter, I suspect his family will find a bidet seat to be very helpful in keeping her healthier.
> 
> ...


Exxuussseee meee! I have never licked myself in public. And what I do in private is TMI......:lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> But don't you still have to dry yourself of the water?


Not with the heated dryers...


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> But don't you still have to dry yourself of the water?


I can see just myself walking out with water dripping off my fur.:blush:

And I can just imagine the look on your quests faces when the unexpected fountain of "clean" squirts up in to their **** regions.:lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> I can see just myself walking out with water dripping off my fur.:blush:
> 
> And I can just imagine the look on your quests faces when the unexpected fountain of "clean" squirts up in to their **** regions.:lol:


Ummm... these aren't _that_ automated... Remember the remotes you disparaged earlier?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Ummm... these aren't _that_ automated... Remember the remotes you disparaged earlier?


:thats: !rolling

Good point.:lol:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

houskamp said:


> Any chance of help on money from medical insurance?


 I would highly doubt it considering they will not pay for the custom made adult diapers I already buy.

I pay as much for diapers as I do for my mortgage.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Tom Robertson said:


> (Don't go battery. Ewwwww.)


I am starting to see benefits to thr remote models as well. If you look at the models with the controls built in to the seat, and think about a 12 year old boy's aim, you soon realize the only option is a wireless remote model.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> I am starting to see benefits to thr remote models as well. If you look at the models with the controls built in to the seat, and think about a 12 year old boy's aim, you soon realize the only option is a wireless remote model.


+1 :eek2:


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

This would have been a Saturday Night Live skit back in the 70's. It almost begs for an Onion article even now.

OK...I admit this thing is pretty cool but I never thought I'd see a toilet with a remote.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

okay... toilet with remote.... there has to be a TV joke here somewhere, anybody?

Bueller? Beuller?


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I hope my wife doesn't see this thing!!


----------



## SatRick (Jan 6, 2009)

WHAT, she could have at least Demo'd it:eek2:

I could see where it would come in handy [no pun intended], I have Crohns disease, however
figuring out how I was going to pay for it, would cause me to use it


----------



## SatRick (Jan 6, 2009)

xIsamuTM said:


> okay... toilet with remote.... there has to be a TV joke here somewhere, anybody?


<<As she is about to sit down,>>
Hmmm. where do I have those spare batteries, WAIT, I remember:hurah:


----------



## JeffChap (Feb 10, 2007)

durl said:


> OK...I admit this thing is pretty cool but I never thought I'd see a toilet with a remote.


Well, here you go: http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/jeffchap/PDR_0237.jpg


----------

